# Where to complain about vets?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Where can i complain about vets? Who can i complain too?
We went to a vets yesterday, not our ''normal'' vets. And well,
she was shocking, more than shockng, bl*ody awful!
Need to complain . Just dont knwo who to.

Hope you can help.

Gina


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

exactly what happened?? if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## jack007 (Apr 27, 2008)

on my brothers account....
i wont go in to deatils, too long!! lol
but it was awful. Didnt know what she was doing, cruel, and well just awful.


chalottej1983 said:


> exactly what happened?? if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

have u rang the surgary and asked to speak to the head vet??


----------



## jack007 (Apr 27, 2008)

she is the head vet... 


chalottej1983 said:


> have u rang the surgary and asked to speak to the head vet??


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

complain to her then.


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

You can report them to the RCVS, the professions governing body if they were really that bad!

RCVS Online / Veterinary Surgeons / Complaints procedure


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you confront her at the time? She might have been able to explain whatever it was you thought was so shocking.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

RedGex said:


> Did you confront her at the time? She might have been able to explain whatever it was you thought was so shocking.


 
I concur.... speak to the vet, ask why she did what she did ....... some procedures can appear brutal but these people have undergone 7 years of hard training before qualifying and have learned how to deal with things in the best way for the animal.... perhaps you mistook a no nonsence approach for roughness ?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you everyone, i was crying my eyes out at the time so couldnt have a ''proper'' chat with her. she was just doign things that werent needed, we needed somthing putting down, but insted she decided to poke it, and play with it, even though we said, just put her down and put her to sleep. Its hard to explain, but there was no need to put her through more pain than she needed. she also refused to listen to what it was, and said bassically i was wrong with the species. which i wasnt..... 
its hard to explain, but i know that my normal vet , in the circumstances, would of just left the poor gecko to it, and put it to sleep, no need to prod, poke etc it, until it gapes looses its tail, and  it was awful, unneeeded.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

I would suggest writing to her at the practice outlining your concerns and asking for a response. Explain to her how upset you were and felt she casued unnecessary suffering. If you get no response and you really believe that what she did was wrong then I would report to the RCVS.
Was it the same practice that you usually use?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you.
no not our normal one, he isnt in on a saturday, and it was an emergancy, so we had to go to another one .


loobylou said:


> I would suggest writing to her at the practice outlining your concerns and asking for a response. Explain to her how upset you were and felt she casued unnecessary suffering. If you get no response and you really believe that what she did was wrong then I would report to the RCVS.
> Was it the same practice that you usually use?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> thank you everyone, i was crying my eyes out at the time so couldnt have a ''proper'' chat with her. she was just doign things that werent needed, we needed somthing putting down, but insted she decided to poke it, and play with it, even though we said, just put her down and put her to sleep. Its hard to explain, but there was no need to put her through more pain than she needed. she also refused to listen to what it was, and said bassically i was wrong with the species. which i wasnt.....
> its hard to explain, but i know that my normal vet , in the circumstances, would of just left the poor gecko to it, and put it to sleep, no need to prod, poke etc it, until it gapes looses its tail, and  it was awful, unneeeded.


 
 oh dear, sorry. what was it that died .....


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

one of grahams geckos 

sniff 


wohic said:


> oh dear, sorry. what was it that died .....


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> thank you everyone, i was crying my eyes out at the time so couldnt have a ''proper'' chat with her. she was just doign things that werent needed, we needed somthing putting down, but insted she decided to poke it, and play with it, even though we said, just put her down and put her to sleep. Its hard to explain, but there was no need to put her through more pain than she needed. she also refused to listen to what it was, and said bassically i was wrong with the species. which i wasnt.....
> its hard to explain, but i know that my normal vet , in the circumstances, would of just left the poor gecko to it, and put it to sleep, no need to prod, poke etc it, until it gapes looses its tail, and  it was awful, unneeeded.


Not attempting to have an argument, or cause anything along those lines, and am always sorry to hear of the loss of someones pet. 

But a question that immediately pops to mind is.
"Where are your years and years of experience and qualifications to state it was unneeded?"
Vets wouldn't be malicious in causing an animal more pain than it's in. My guess is the vet was probably looking for the cause of the illness. In an attempt to possibly give a cure or medication to prolong the life of your pet without having to put her down and without pain. In order to do that the vet would be needed to prod, and look closer into finding out whats wrong.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

What was wrong with your Gecko? If your OK explaining...


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Trice said:


> Not attempting to have an argument, or cause anything along those lines, and am always sorry to hear of the loss of someones pet.
> 
> But a question that immediately pops to mind is.
> "Where are your years and years of experience and qualifications to state it was unneeded?"
> Vets wouldn't be malicious in causing an animal more pain than it's in. My guess is the vet was probably looking for the cause of the illness. In an attempt to possibly give a cure or medication to prolong the life of your pet without having to put her down and without pain. In order to do that the vet would be needed to prod, and look closer into finding out whats wrong.


I have to agree with you Trice, a vet wouldnt be doing their job properly if they took the owner of the animal at their word all the time.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

pam b said:


> I have to agree with you Trice, a vet wouldnt be doing their job properly if they took the owner of the animal at their word all the time.


 
i agree, if i was a vet and someone came in and suggested it should be put down, i would look very closely for a different option, which would involve me probably inspecting the gecko very closely, 

however i am sorry for youre loss


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what did the vet do exactly?.... i must have missed the post....


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Trice said:


> Not attempting to have an argument, or cause anything along those lines, and am always sorry to hear of the loss of someones pet.
> 
> But a question that immediately pops to mind is.
> "Where are your years and years of experience and qualifications to state it was unneeded?"
> Vets wouldn't be malicious in causing an animal more pain than it's in. My guess is the vet was probably looking for the cause of the illness. In an attempt to possibly give a cure or medication to prolong the life of your pet without having to put her down and without pain. In order to do that the vet would be needed to prod, and look closer into finding out whats wrong.


I agree. Sometimes you see a vet doing thing that may *look *cruel but infact they are only trying to do there job and diagnose what is wrong and how they can help it. A vet doesn't go through years and years of training and hard work to make animals suffer!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i knoow they dont 
maybe i didnt explain my self, its difficult to do so , without anyof you actually being there,

she told us within seconds, it needed putting down, it had broken its back, legs and jaw. we had decided it seconds to put it down. leave it be its in enough pain, put it out of its misery. 

she then still poked and prodded the gecko, showing us over and over again. i wanted to see thats fine, but i actually had to tell her to stop. showing me that the jaw was broken by showing me it bend the wrong way is fine, once. but over and over and over again, repeatedldly (sp) isnt right. can you imagine how much pain she was in. me and graham had to actually basically tell her to stop and to actually put her down. she didnt even listen to me about what it was... which wound me up, i know its not much but she wouldnt listen to me. 

anyway, i apoligise if i offended anyone... or ''caused any arguements'' but what happened i didnt feel was right. my vet, my normal vet would of picked her up, said sorry to us, given her to us to say goodbye, then taken her away to be putto sleep. 

sorry again if i offeded anyone.

Gina




BecciBoo said:


> I agree. Sometimes you see a vet doing thing that may *look *cruel but infact they are only trying to do there job and diagnose what is wrong and how they can help it. A vet doesn't go through years and years of training and hard work to make animals suffer!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Trice said:


> Not attempting to have an argument, or cause anything along those lines, and am always sorry to hear of the loss of someones pet.
> 
> But a question that immediately pops to mind is.
> "Where are your years and years of experience and qualifications to state it was unneeded?"
> Vets wouldn't be malicious in causing an animal more pain than it's in. My guess is the vet was probably looking for the cause of the illness. In an attempt to possibly give a cure or medication to prolong the life of your pet without having to put her down and without pain. In order to do that the vet would be needed to prod, and look closer into finding out whats wrong.


As with everyone else, completely agree with Trice I am afraid. 



pam b said:


> a vet wouldnt be doing their job properly if they took the owner of the animal at their word all the time.


Definitely not. The vet, you say your self, didn't know you well, so how was she to know to trust you? A LOT of owners that come into vets dont know what is going on at all... plus, its with exotics, which is often poorly looked after and owners often know very little. 

I am sure she was doing her best for the animal... vets have got to take the concerns of the owner into consideration, but all in all, its the animals welfare thats most important. 

Anyways, not having a go, just generally commenting. Sorry for your loss Gina, its not nice at all to lose an animal, even worse to be upset over what vets do


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Anyways, not having a go, just generally commenting. Sorry for your loss Gina, its not nice at all to lose an animal, even worse to be upset over what vets do


fair enough, everyone can have their opinions 

just if you brake your legs, jaw, and back i hope someone doesnt poke you for 10 mins!! lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> fair enough, everyone can have their opinions
> 
> just if you brake your legs, jaw, and back i hope someone doesnt poke you for 10 mins!! lol


Yeh, you put that bit up whilst I was writing my post, which changes things, tbh. Sounds as though it was a bit unnessaccary indeed


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol 




AshMashMash said:


> Yeh, you put that bit up whilst I was writing my post, which changes things, tbh. Sounds as though it was a bit unnessaccary indeed


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> fair enough, everyone can have their opinions
> 
> just if you brake your legs, jaw, and back i hope someone doesnt poke you for 10 mins!! lol


 
i hope someone would tbh lol, 
with that they could find the best way to hopefully operate and help me, 

but anyway can i ask how it managed to break its legs, jaw and back.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry to hear this  Poor wee gecko. Sounds awful to have broken so many things at once...what happened to her? Did she fall? What gecko was it? 
I hope you can speak to the vets and voice your concerns.

Anna


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol i wish i knew. 


NBLADE said:


> i hope someone would tbh lol,
> with that they could find the best way to hopefully operate and help me,
> 
> but anyway can i ask how it managed to break its legs, jaw and back.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you for understanding 
have no idea, must of fallen. 



biohazard156 said:


> So sorry to hear this  Poor wee gecko. Sounds awful to have broken so many things at once...what happened to her? Did she fall? What gecko was it?
> I hope you can speak to the vets and voice your concerns.
> 
> Anna


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> i knoow they dont
> maybe i didnt explain my self, its difficult to do so , without anyof you actually being there,
> 
> she told us within seconds, it needed putting down, it had broken its back, legs and jaw. we had decided it seconds to put it down. leave it be its in enough pain, put it out of its misery.
> ...


Well that does put a different slant on it, sorry for your loss hun, it does sound very heavy handed.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

The proposition that just because someone is a qualified vet they automatically know best is just wrong. There are crap doctors, dentists, solicitors, barristers, accountants out there. Just look on the professional body websites - there are literally 100's of striking offs, disbarrings and other lesser disciplinary sanctions imposed for gross incompetence & dishonesty on these so called professionals annually. I don't see why the same does'nt apply to vets.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you everyone


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> fair enough, everyone can have their opinions
> 
> just if you brake your legs, jaw, and back i hope someone doesnt poke you for 10 mins!! lol


I would hold my tongue! But my curiousity is getting the most of me! Again i'm not trying to further load the pain of the loss onto you.. but how old was the lizard? did it break its legs, jaw and back in the vivarium? if so? how tall is this viv? Im confused.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

something that small is close to weightless. it must have hit terminal velocity....


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> fair enough, everyone can have their opinions
> 
> just if you brake your legs, jaw, and back i hope someone doesnt poke you for 10 mins!! lol


 
Hi all,

What did it do too sustain all those injuries?????.

I have to agree with what most are saying this vet did not know you, she has to check it over,they don't do seven years training for nothing it's a vocation not a job.

I think at the moment your imotions, are taking over your judgements.

I know what its like we had to have two rats put to sleep with pneumonia, but he still did not take our word for it.he gave them a good looking over and came to same conclusion, said that was the best action to do put them to sleep.

Sorry for your loss, give it a week or so and if you still feel the same make an appointment to see her and have a talk with her, if your still not happy then you will have to take matters further.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you must be totally devastated. 

Have you checked the viv to see if anything could have fallen on it? That's the only way I could possibly think that it would have sustained those kind of injuries - as has been said, they are practically weightless, so I cannot imagine it being able to do that itself. Is there anyone else who has access to the vivs? 

I know cause of death is probably the last thing you're thinking about at the moment, but it might help to ensure the same doesn't happen with any of the others, especially if their setups are similar.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*bless*

sorry for your loss
i took a feral kitten to the vets as it was bleeding from its bottom had ticks and fleas etc the rspca said they would pay £40 towards treatment then we found it had a bottom prolapse so rspca said would not pay unless i had it put down so vets put it down it could of been sown and it was only about 4 months old
gutted


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks to those who have helped. 
In response to the people asking how it happened:

It was clear to both us and the vet that she had some sort of MBD or brittle bone disorder. We were thoroughly confused as to why thiswould happen because they came to us healthy, and hadn't shown any signs of bad health. The 0.1 of the pair is very healthy and has very strong bones (we double checked this after what happened).
I have been talking with a few expert breeders and something that we talked about sounded like it could be the problem. There have been cases that higher incubation temperatures can lead to brittle bones, as if it were MBD, but entrely unrealted to diet, just something they're born with. Another reason as to why I think that higher incubation temperatures or greater flux in temperature could be the problem is because the breeder said to me a couple of times that he has had to give up with a different species (same genus) because his house has started to get far too hot and eggs keep failing. 
She was fine the day before, so I think she must have just fallen awkwardly.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If the vet did diagnose that the animal needed to be put down, and the continued to examine it against your wishes I would write a very strongly worded letter. It's okay to do that for an examination, but the vet cannot do anything without your permission, if you say stop, they have to stop, and if I was told that my animal had to be PTS, and then it was put in increased pain in front of me by the vet I would be very angry.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*and me*

the vet probably would of ended up in pain lol but no it is no joking matter specially as the diagnosis was to be humanily put to sleep, and yet the poor little mite had to pulled around why? i would of rather been shown after the poor little mite was pain free, i wish you had put about brittle bones straight away you had people wondering but as most people know most peple on rep forum love there pets and would like advice i would make an appointment to see the same person and ask them face to face why and also get my apology face to face either way its to late now it wont bring the poor wee thing back and im sure you wont go to that vet again

R.I.P


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Athravan said:


> If the vet did diagnose that the animal needed to be put down, and the continued to examine it against your wishes I would write a very strongly worded letter. It's okay to do that for an examination, but the vet cannot do anything without your permission, if you say stop, they have to stop, and if I was told that my animal had to be PTS, and then it was put in increased pain in front of me by the vet I would be very angry.


i will be writing a letter 
thank you for your words


----------

